# Please Help Me With Houstraining...Losing Patience



## genamc (Jul 19, 2011)

We adopted Molly, a Maltese, about 6 weeks ago. She is 2 yrs old and was not house trained. We also have a 3 yr old terrier mix who is house trained. We have a doggy door that he uses consistently. 

Molly has success outside as long as I take her out and make sure she goes. I give her treats and praise her immediately after. She seems to have finally connected this, since she now runs to me to get her treat when she is finished! 

My question is: What do I do to make Molly take responsibility for going out when she needs to? She knows how to use the doggy door. Our other dog has no problem with this. I was told by friends that she would learn by following him outside, but she doesn't follow him outside! 

Please help! I have been very patient with her and have never yelled or shamed her when she did have an accident in the house. I also used the enzyme cleaner to get rid of the odor when she did. I feel like I have done everything I am supposed to do.....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry you're having problems. It's very good (and important) that you don't scold her in any way when she has an accident. What you CAN do, if you see her circling, or looking like she's about to go, is pick her up and either take her to the doggy door or simply take her outside. My dog is pad trained, so that's about all the advice I can offer, but there are some great pinned threads on this forum on the subject. Do a search for potty training and you should find them.

Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well Patience is the key... First she has to get used to her new enviroment and new family. She is 2yrs old so it's going to take time to break her out of her old habits. I think your doing a good job just keep following your routine. Its good that she uses the doggy door and follows your other dog outside but maybe she just thinks its to go outside and not necessarly to go out and take care of her business.


----------

